# extech m0210



## carhartt (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any opinions on this meter befoe I cut it open? It was on sale. I dont need one but always thought it would be neat to try out. Is there any accurracy or are they a waste of time?


----------



## carhartt (Sep 7, 2012)

I still havent opened it. No one has an opinion on one of these testers?


----------



## PhilB (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't have any experience with this model, but have other extech test equipment (VOM, clamp ampmeter and IR temp meter). I've been pleased with them. Good quality. I read their spec.'s and note that this model doesn't have an adjustment for wood types that more expensive meters have. I don't know how much this effects the accuracy. If you want a basic meter it should be just fine.

Phil


----------

